# Little Help with yellowbelly royal please 'pic heavy'



## BallsDeepReptiles (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey guys and gals,

I have got a adult female royal called Topaz, she has some major yellow on her sides and pattern on her belly and near her tail. I don't know anything about the yellowbelly gene but it would be great if anyone could either confirm i have a beautiful normal or something else  i will put up a few pictures of her, along with some of my 100% normal adult male Tyson, my pastel male Pablo and my spider female Paris. Hopefully with all the pictures you will be able to see how different colours and patterns look on my iPhone camera 

Topaz 1


Topaz 2


Topaz 3


Tyson 1


Tyson 2


Tyson 3


Pablo 1


Pablo 2


Paris 1


Paris 2


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Topaz is most definitely Normal :2thumb:


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Yep.... just a normal :whistling2:


----------



## BallsDeepReptiles (Jun 19, 2013)

damn  she has quite alot of yellow but had a feeling she was just a normal


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

yes but its a very nice normal.


----------



## BallsDeepReptiles (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## RyanReynolds (Jan 30, 2013)

i agree just a lovely normal! 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------

